# Seriously missing football



## Travelling toker (Apr 22, 2020)

I wondering what will happen to the season SPL ?


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

I think the SPL is over for the season. I’m worried the championship, I’m a Leeds Fan!


----------



## Travelling toker (May 7, 2020)

I think Leeds a west brom should go and premier stays same making it a bigger league , I can't see point in trying to finish it now just look to next season


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

It’s the only thing that makes sense to me. 2/3 go up none go down. They can then bring the numbers down over the coming years. I’d would be a travesty for Leeds not to go up after the season they’ve had, and knowing Leeds, it would take us another 10 years to do it again!! Who do you follow?


----------



## Travelling toker (May 7, 2020)

Agreed mate I'm a rangers fan my dad is westbrom 
I just want the powers that be make there decision and move on so teams can plan for the coming season


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

I know pal... typical, no one wants to make a decision that costs shit loads of £’s. I just wish they would do it so that the people at TalkSPORT can move on with their lives…


----------



## Travelling toker (May 7, 2020)

Hahaha to true nothing else to talk about we should be talking about transfers etc instead it's it's and buts


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Travelling toker said:


> Hahaha to true nothing else to talk about we should be talking about transfers etc instead it's it's and buts


You never know… this maybe the chance for the SPL’s big 2 to join the English leagues… what would be your thoughts on that? I mean the little money in Scottish football already means you both are well ahead of the overs already! Imagine the gulf once it’s over? I don’t know though… I know it’s a touchy subject?


----------



## Travelling toker (May 7, 2020)

I would love it but the EFL voted against it can't understand why when Cardiff and Swansea etc play in English league , with our fan base we would be up there after a few years I reckon


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Well with the money you 2 would bring there might be 2nd thoughts on that count. And I have no doubt you’d be up there quick coz sky etc. Will be fighting like fuck to show the games. which Obviously means more money coming in followed by better players, and so on. I’d love to see it myself. Rangers v Leeds would be a interesting game....


----------



## Travelling toker (May 7, 2020)

Save me the traveling from Brum to Scotland that's for sure and yeah what a game that would same as all of em I think add spice tithe league as well


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Definitely...


----------

